# Онемение в руках и ногах. Ищу причину



## Анна Голубева (17 Апр 2017)

*Здравствуйте! Очень прошу помощи в нашей беде.
Предистория:*
Маме 69 лет, остеохондроз шейно-грудного отдела с 35 лет. При обострении проходила необходимое лечение, в т.ч. новокаиновую блокаду. В сентябре 2015 – левосторонний инсульт (парализация левой ноги и руки, перекошен рот, нарушение речи). Еще в стационаре боли в шейно-грудном отделе усилились, не прошли до сих пор. Лечение от участкового невролога (мазь, обезболивающие таблетки) неэффективно. В марте 2017 к симптомам добавилось головокружение – невролог назначил инъекции церетон№10, нейрокс№10. Успели сделать половину.
*Проблема:*
14.04.17. начала неметь левая рука, левая нога, потом правая нога. Онемение сохраняется  до настоящего времени, затронуты ягодицы, промежность. Две «скорые» (14.04. и 15.04.) ОНМК не диагностировали, ЭКГ, сахар в крови в пределах нормы. Сделала обезболивающее, сказали, нужно обращаться в поликлинику к терапевту и неврологу. Однако ей не лучше, жалуется на слабость и волочение ног (говорит, «как деревянные»).
*Обследования:*
МРТ (делали 5 лет назад) – 2 протрузии и киста пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника. Заключение нейрохирурга – остеохондроз, хирургическое лечение не требуется.
Рентген от 30.11.15. – описание во вложении, снимков на руках нет
Триплексное сканирование от 14.03.17. – во вложении


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2017)

@Анна Голубева, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Анна Голубева (17 Апр 2017)

Снимков, к сожалению, нет, всю имеющуюся информацию я разместила в первом посте.


----------



## Анна Голубева (20 Апр 2017)




----------



## AIR (20 Апр 2017)

В данном случае наиболее важны очный мануальный осмотр и возможность посмотреть сами снимки..


----------



## Анна Голубева (20 Апр 2017)

Спасибо за совет!


----------

